# Use by date



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Going trough my supplements cupboard I've discovered some pmag














but can't see any use by date on the bottle. Vaguely Remember getting them last year from jw's when I ordered some 6 bromo, anyone know if these should have a date or if there gtg.


----------

